# The Russians are coming!



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Nearly missed this piece of news!

Russia, Cyprus sign military deal on use of Mediterranean ports | Reuters


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Rema said:


> Nearly missed this piece of news!
> 
> Russia, Cyprus sign military deal on use of Mediterranean ports | Reuters


I dont know what is the problem. Russian Marine has re-fueled in Limassol at least the last year. So what is new?


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

One problem is the timing..at a time when the West, including the EU has imposed sanctions on Russia in regard to its actions in the Ukraine...Cyprus continues to play both sides of the coin so to speak...this has always been a unwritten agreement...it has now been formalised which gives the Russian Navy a much needed alternative base in the Med when it's interests..and Naval base in Syria are under threat. It will be interesting to see how many Russion Ships, engaged in Humanitarian..and anti terrorist missions (as per the MOU) are now "regular" visitors to Cyprus....


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hudswell said:


> One problem is the timing..at a time when the West, including the EU has imposed sanctions on Russia in regard to its actions in the Ukraine...Cyprus continues to play both sides of the coin so to speak...this has always been a unwritten agreement...it has now been formalised which gives the Russian Navy a much needed alternative base in the Med when it's interests..and Naval base in Syria are under threat. It will be interesting to see how many Russion Ships, engaged in Humanitarian..and anti terrorist missions (as per the MOU) are now "regular" visitors to Cyprus....


Cyprus decide for it self, not EU. Germany France UK all have access, so what is the problem. I think Cyprus think more of its own survival. Without Russian tourists and investments, Cyprus will sit even more in s..t


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't know if you are aware of the situation here in UK, but Russian aircraft have been flying ever closer to the UK airspace, to the extent, that they flew close to Cornwall, resulting in commercial aircraft having to be diverted. As per par for the course we scrambled 3 Typhoon jets to intercept them, which flew over my place. The former head of MI6 has stated this week that Russia poses a very credible threat to the UK, so on balance as has been previously stated whats new with regard to the connection with Russia and Cyprus, well if you want to be a pessimist, if the worst case scenario did develop its not inconceivable that Russia would be able to walk into the British base. However being an optimist it could all be a puff of smoke, and disapear. But as has again been previously stated Cyprus has the freedom to choose whoever it wants on its own soil.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> I don't know if you are aware of the situation here in UK, but Russian aircraft have been flying ever closer to the UK airspace, to the extent, that they flew close to Cornwall, resulting in commercial aircraft having to be diverted. As per par for the course we scrambled 3 Typhoon jets to intercept them, which flew over my place. The former head of MI6 has stated this week that Russia poses a very credible threat to the UK, so on balance as has been previously stated whats new with regard to the connection with Russia and Cyprus, well if you want to be a pessimist, if the worst case scenario did develop its not inconceivable that Russia would be able to walk into the British base. However being an optimist it could all be a puff of smoke, and disapear. But as has again been previously stated Cyprus has the freedom to choose whoever it wants on its own soil.


It is called politics I think. And what should the former MI6 boss say? As a Swede I notice that they also fly close to Sweden, but on the other hand we have lived with this "threat" since end of WW2. And again, the port of Limassol has been open for the Russian Marine at least two years without any reaction from anyone, the difference now is Ukraine.

And Cyprus have had strong ties for a long time with Russia, that is nothing new either


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have to agree with you Baywatch it is Ukraine that is the issue, perhaps that's why everybody is now sitting up and taking notice, and yes you are correct, I believe the Russians actually violated Swedish airspace. Politics isn't it always.


----------

